# 1980 Raleigh ‘Denim’ Eighteen



## Survivor Bikes (15 Jun 2020)

Evening all 😊
Day 1. On checking my inventory, I actually found 3 R18s, each in varying states of decay. For one reason or another I selected a ‘Denim’ variant made in Nottingham in October 1980 (according to the frame number). The AW hub is also stamped 1980.

So, I got it back to base and ‘tore it down’ (as an American might say). With the exception of the wheel assemblies, I dismantled it fully. The wheels are for a separate day; and I’ve got a problem or two to sort out there.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Jun 2020)

Looking forward to seeing the progress. Btw, you’d make it easier for your reader if you click the ‘Full Image’ tab when you upload your photos.


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Jun 2020)

What's your general plan for the project?


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jun 2020)

Hi FrankCrank, ideally I want to see it back on the road (or cycle path). It’s easily got another 40 years left in it. Just the thing for a style conscious ten-year-old who wants to stand out from the Generation Z crowd 😊. I’ll ‘restomod’ it with a custom finish, and replace or upgrade components where absolutely necessary. Later today I’ll begin getting the frame/forks/fenders back to bare naked steel. TTFN


----------



## FrankCrank (16 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Hi FrankCrank, ideally I want to see it back on the road (or cycle path). It’s easily got another 40 years left in it. Just the thing for a style conscious ten-year-old who wants to stand out from the Generation Z crowd 😊. I’ll ‘restomod’ it with a custom finish, and replace or upgrade components where absolutely necessary. Later today I’ll begin getting the frame/forks/fenders back to bare naked steel. TTFN


Sounds good. Just beware of the Raleigh proprietary thread sizes on the BB and forks


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Jun 2020)

I remember them back in the day.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jun 2020)

Yep, the 26tpi that isn't even British Standard Cycle pitch! Good old Raleigh and their legacy tooling standards. Makes the job all the more interesting though :-)


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jun 2020)

Day 2. I had a blast...




Wizzed everything with a polycarbide disc, then blasted it all with 80-120 grit aluminium oxide. Might have to reuse the existing wheel rims. I feel an acid bath coming on (to remove the chrome remnants).


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jun 2020)

I'm thinking of coating the frame candy red, and using the early 70s ident graphic. Here is an artist's impression (wot I dun earlier):-


----------



## Survivor Bikes (16 Jun 2020)

And for the three guards.. hmm, metallic white. Or ivory.. or maybe solid white. Or whatever's left in the cupboard!


----------



## Gunk (16 Jun 2020)

Great project, looking forward to seeing how this develops.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jun 2020)

Day 3. Blood Red Candy...




So I started with the forks, just in case I didn't like the result. Stripping powder coat is arduous, so I like to start with the smallest part just in case. These forks were cleaned with acetone and baked in the curing oven in order to 'out-gas' any remaining contaminants (which could effect the coating).




Above are the forks now coated with a 'chrome' effect base coat. The upper portion is masked. The candy top coat is applied next...




...resulting in a subtly iridescent colour.




Above image shows the forks with the high temperature masking removed.




Above is the frame on its initial trip to the curing oven. Just like the forks, it was baked three times in total.




Here's the frame's chrome effect base coat.




And finally above; here is the coated frame, with some of the silicone plugs removed. Ten times tougher than paint, ready to work on as soon as its cooled to ambient temperature. Tomorrow I'll do the three guards in gloss white. TTFN


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

The Dibble wouldn't let me take my Cycling Proficiency on my Raleigh Chopper. They'd banned them for being able to take part because they were too unstable and dangerous. What a crock - when I crashed my chopper in 1976 I didn't break my pelvis that badly.

Anyway, this meant I had to do it on my sisters Raleigh Denim. Even worse, it had been adorned with flowery stickers. 45 years on I'm still traumatised by the experience.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jun 2020)

Haha, yes I remember choppers being demonised. Along with clackers and punk rock 

I had a Raleigh Commando for my cycle proficiency. Not rubbing it in or anything...


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

I'm not sure a young boy going Commando was a wise idea in the seventies...

BTW, wasn't the Commando very close to being a Denim with fat tyres and a macho paint job?

Getting back on track, this is a fantastic project, beautiful attention to detail. I take it you're a powder coated by trade, and not just usings the oven while the wife is out doing the Avon?


----------



## Andy_R (17 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> The Dibble wouldn't let me take my Cycling Proficiency on my Raleigh Chopper. They'd banned them for being able to take part because they were too unstable and dangerous. What a crock - when I crashed my chopper in 1976 I didn't break my pelvis that badly.
> 
> Anyway, this meant I had to do it on my sisters Raleigh Denim. Even worse, it had been adorned with flowery stickers. 45 years on I'm still traumatised by the experience.


Quit your macho posturing, get your lace hanky out of your handbag and have a good blub


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jun 2020)

Yes! The Commando _was_ a Raleigh Eighteen, but it had a little knife sticker on the seat tube, and a go-faster dimpled chainguard 

Re the projects; I’m sort of semi-retired, semi-professional and semi-skilled. 

15 years in the RN followed by a further 15 years in the old bill, where I lost a leg (careless I know, but the blue badge is great!); and now I potter around with small wheeled bikes 😊


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2020)

Right on bro. 4 years in the infantry, almost 28 in the dibble. Broke my elbow quite badly on duty, lost some movement in the arm and the feeling in my 2 outside fingers and thumb. Retired rather than risk being f****d over by that idiot Tom Winsor.

Alas, I don't get to powder coat anything though.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Right on bro. 4 years in the infantry, almost 28 in the dibble. Broke my elbow quite badly on duty, lost some movement in the arm and the feeling in my 2 outside fingers and thumb. Retired rather than risk being f****d over by that idiot Tom Winsor.
> 
> Alas, I don't get to powder coat anything though.



Who’d of thunk it?! Well I never. My injury was on duty too, and as a result Mr Winsor probably wants me bumped off 😊. I retired last April after spending 18 months doing the jobs they usually give to pregnant officers. I think it was when they put me in charge of ‘hate crime investigative standards’, that I decided there may be more to the world !

Well, if you’re ever in Hampshire, pop in and you can powder coat something


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jun 2020)

Smashing colour on that 18.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (17 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Smashing colour on that 18.


Thanks, I’m looking forward to having it back together soon.


----------



## FrankCrank (18 Jun 2020)

Superb looking paint job - really nice colour. I've never had the patience to do something like this - oily rag resto is about it for me. Will you be re-chroming bits as well?


----------



## Survivor Bikes (18 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Superb looking paint job - really nice colour. I've never had the patience to do something like this - oily rag resto is about it for me. Will you be re-chroming bits as well?


Alas no, there’s really no substitute for genuine re-chroming, and owing to ever restrictive environmental legislation, that whole industry is becoming a very costly endeavour.

Powder coat can produce a ‘chrome’ effect, but on its own is not very convincing unfortunately.

I’ll restore as much of the original brightwork as I can, just with hand polishing and sealing. I’ve also got new-old-stock parts, and replacement polished alloy parts.

I shall attempt to reuse the rims by acid bathing them down to the nickel, and then preparing them for powder coat. I could fail miserably, but nothing ventured and all that. TTFN


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Alas no, there’s really no substitute for genuine re-chroming, and owing to ever restrictive environmental legislation, that whole industry is becoming a very costly endeavour.
> 
> Powder coat can produce a ‘chrome’ effect, but on its own is not very convincing unfortunately.
> 
> ...


I'm very much looking forward to seeing the results of that endeavour.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (18 Jun 2020)

Day 4. Only a bit of progress today due to homeschooling duty (basically, my ten-year-old teaches me trigonometry!)













I've also coated the guards with flat metallic white, and rebuilt the bottom bracket. Tomorrow is only half a day too unfortunately, but it will get there :-)


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Jun 2020)

What did you do to the chrome? Just polish it?


----------



## Survivor Bikes (18 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> What did you do to the chrome? Just polish it?


Evening, yes just hand polished and finished with a sealing wax. It’s not perfect and it will always require a bit of TLC in the future; but there’s good quality British steel under there, and it’s original.


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2020)

Blimey, if I lived nearer I'd be round your gaff every 3 minutes begging you to powder coat stuff for me! My local refinisher is very good, but your work looks flawless.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (19 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Blimey, if I lived nearer I'd be round your gaff every 3 minutes begging you to powder coat stuff for me! My local refinisher is very good, but your work looks flawless.


Aw thanks Drago, you're a gent. Speaking of flawless, the front mudguard for this project is mullered (and even worse after tried to panel beat it!); so I'm off to my secret lock up in darkest Southampton, to rob a straighter one off another 18.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (19 Jun 2020)

Day 5. Only got a couple of hours in today. The few jobs I did, weren’t particularly photo-worthy. So instead here’s a picture depicting an attractive young woman on a Raleigh Twenty...




And in the interests of modernity, here’s Steve McQueen with a Peugeot and his top off...




Tata for now team 👍


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Got a Twenty folder that colour in the shed.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (19 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Got a Twenty folder that colour in the shed.
> View attachment 531085


Wow, that's clean. Are you a secret time traveller?


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Wow, that's clean. Are you a secret time traveller?


Lol. It is very clean and I haven’t touched it. I got it free too, though it’s still in my possession it no longer belongs to me, I’ve promised it to another forum member.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (19 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> Lol. It is very clean and I haven’t touched it. I got it free too, though it’s still in my possession it no longer belongs to me, I’ve promised it to another forum member.


Well, its lovely. Mid to late 70s possibly ? (judging by the livery).


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Well, its lovely. Mid to late 70s possibly ? (judging by the livery).


January’78. It’s the fourth Twenty I’ve owned and moved on. I’m more interested in Dawes Kingpins. A much nicer bike in my opinion and predates the Raleigh Twenty three years originally.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (19 Jun 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> January’78. It’s the fourth Twenty I’ve owned and moved on. I’m more interested in Dawes Kingpins. A much nicer bike in my opinion and predates the Raleigh Twenty three years originally.


I haven't actually done a Kingpin yet, I have three in my boneyard shouting to be restored (or restomodded). I love the Kingpin's frame shape, and I suspect their build quality was a bit superior to that of Raleigh, by the 70s at least. For one of my birthdays as a kid, I got a Dawes Lightning racer, and it was lovely.

The other frame shape that I really like is often badged as a Vindec or Elswick; and it looks like this...








Again, I've got one of each in storage, just waiting for a new lease of life :-)


----------



## FrankCrank (20 Jun 2020)

And another for the ladies


----------



## Survivor Bikes (20 Jun 2020)

Teeny tiny chain guard, now coated and adorned...


----------



## Survivor Bikes (22 Jun 2020)

Day 6. Yet another short shift today, so not much to report. I blasted and coated the alternative (and less battered) front mudguard.

The rest of the time was taken up with the original front wheel. I disassembled the wheel and polished and serviced the front hub, with nice new 3/16” ball bearings.

The original rim was too bad even for a chromer to take on. So, following an acid bath, I’ve blasted, sanded, polycarbide-d, and Scotch Brited it, to some semblance of ‘half decent’.

Tomorrow (shedule permitting) I plan to give it the same treatment as the frame; i.e. Candy Red. Hopefully once rebuilt with nice new spokes the and shiny front hub, it will look ok. If it works, I’ll do the same with the rear.

Hopefully, I’ll have something photo-worthy tomorrow. TTFN


----------



## Chris S (22 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> The original rim was too bad even for a chromer to take on. So, following an acid bath, I’ve blasted, sanded, polycarbide-d, and Scotch Brited it, to some semblance of ‘half decent’.
> 
> Tomorrow (shedule permitting) I plan to give it the same treatment as the frame; i.e. Candy Red.


Won't the paint come off the first time you use the brakes?


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> And another for the ladies
> View attachment 531107


The message I'm getting from all these pictures of stars on bicycles is, "ride a shopper bike and you'll die prematurely."


----------



## Survivor Bikes (22 Jun 2020)

Chris S said:


> Won't the paint come off the first time you use the brakes?


Evening. No, I’m using epoxy/polyester powder coat, so that won’t be a problem. Powder coated rims provide a slightly better braking surface than the old school chrome finish.

But, if I could, I’d still chrome everything. It’s just for too expensive nowadays, especially for a small scale project like this one. For a 451 rim, you’re looking at around £60 each. Ouch 😣!


----------



## Gunk (22 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Powder coated rims provide a slightly better braking surface than the old school chrome finish



I had test run today on my restored Claud Butler and forgot how bad braking was on chromed rims.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (22 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> The message I'm getting from all these pictures of stars on bicycles is, "ride a shopper bike and you'll die prematurely."


Oh contraire, Monsieur...




His rear tyre is dead though !


----------



## Survivor Bikes (22 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> I had test run today on my restored Claud Butler and forgot how bad braking was on chromed rims.





Gunk said:


> I had test run today on my restored Claud Butler and forgot how bad braking was on chromed rims.


Yep, you do have to think ahead, particularly in the rain. But they’re definitely the prettiest.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

Day 1,346,268... or something.

Morning men. Starboard ten. ‘Round the buoy, and back again.

I’ve got to make some progress on this Eighteen today. I’ve missed far too many shifts over the last few days for one reason or another; and as a result this little bike is taking an age to throw together!

Also my ten-year-old (government authorised truant) apprentice, spends most of her time glued to inane YT videos, and bothering the horses that live here; so she’s not much help .






Projects are piling up. Got to get a shift on!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> The Dibble wouldn't let me take my Cycling Proficiency on my Raleigh Chopper. They'd banned them for being able to take part because they were too unstable and dangerous. What a crock - when I crashed my chopper in 1976 I didn't break my pelvis that badly.
> 
> Anyway, this meant I had to do it on my sisters Raleigh Denim. Even worse, it had been adorned with flowery stickers. 45 years on I'm still traumatised by the experience.


I did mine on a Tomahawk; the Chopper's little brother... I guess the dibble up here were yet to learn about H&S.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

I had a Tomahawk too, before I got my orange coloured Commando. I loved that Tomahawk. Luckily, we didn’t have cultural appropriation in the 70s...


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

...Or twitter


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

...Or channel 4


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

That’s the integrated stand assembly, erm, reintegrated.




And the first of the colour-keyed rims. It’s showing its battle scars a bit, but I can live with that; let’s just call it ‘character’.




Plodding on.


----------



## Drago (24 Jun 2020)

That is sooooo pretty. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Gunk (24 Jun 2020)

That is looking mega @Survivor Bikes I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Gunk (24 Jun 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> I did mine on a Tomahawk; the Chopper's little brother... I guess the dibble up here were yet to learn about H&S.



The Chipper was the Chopper's little brother, my brother had one for Christmas, I had a Grifter


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The Chipper was the Chopper's little brother, my brother had one for Christmas, I had a Grifter
> 
> View attachment 532140


I'll see your Chipper (the baby brother) and raise you a Tomahawk


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> That is sooooo pretty. Keep 'em coming!


Thanks team. Back to the grindstone...


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Jun 2020)

The Budgie was an even smaller Chopper. Which gives the slang term "budgie-smugglers" for Speedos a whole new resonance!


----------



## Gunk (24 Jun 2020)

You must stop with these threads, I have promised that my Claud Butler is last one for a while, you've got me itching to crack on with another bike!


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

I was expecting to have to use NOS, but the crank assembly scrubbed up nice.




Tomorrow, I’ll have this bad boy in bits...




TTFN 😊


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

D


Gunk said:


> You must stop with these threads, I have promised that my Claud Butler is last one for a while, you've got me itching to crack on with another bike!


Do it 👍, go on !


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Jun 2020)

Really enjoying following this restoration, cracking job you're doing! I feel like a right bodger now after seeing this level of attention to detail


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

Aw thanks @ChrisEyles you’re a gent. I really enjoy putting these bikes back on the road. There’s plenty more where this came from 😊


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Jun 2020)

There is something enormously satisfying about restoring a quality machine to its former glory and getting it back on the road, isn't there?


----------



## Survivor Bikes (24 Jun 2020)

Sure is. These bikes deserve another 40 years plus of use.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (25 Jun 2020)

So I took that AW hub apart; and discovered it had been originally fitted to the Titanic...





Then I cleaned up all the bits.




And assembled my instruments.




Replaced all the bearings, and re-sprung the pawls




Got the planets and the sun back in harmony.




Buttoned it all back up.




And had a nice chilled bottle of fizzy water 💦


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jun 2020)

That SA must have been a SoB to reconstruct SB. Full respect.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Jun 2020)

They're really easy. The only part that needs a bit of technique is fitting the planet cage "R" springs. Unscrewing the RH ball cup ftom the shell takes a lot of brute effort, too.


----------



## Chris S (26 Jun 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> View attachment 532390


I didn't know they used 1/4 inch ball bearings, the same as a bottom bracket. If you've got a scrap hub then you can use them from it in an emergency.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Jun 2020)

3/16" for the big ball race (the one that allows the sprocket to turn at a different speed to the shell).


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Jun 2020)

What a great thread and amazing attention to detail.. Thanks for taking the time sharing all your hard work on this 👍👍


----------



## Survivor Bikes (26 Jun 2020)

Cycleops said:


> That SA must have been a SoB to reconstruct SB. Full respect.


Thanks I love doing these; and it’s not as daunting as you may think. I find servicing all SA hub variants to be very satisfying.


----------



## benb (26 Jun 2020)

This is amazing.
It makes me want to get my frame repainted!


----------



## Survivor Bikes (26 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> What a great thread and amazing attention to detail.. Thanks for taking the time sharing all your hard work on this 👍👍


It’s a pleasure @johnnyb47, and thanks to everyone for their positivity


----------



## johnnyb47 (26 Jun 2020)

Years ago back in the 80s when BMX bikes were all the rage i used to watch my mates doing stupid things on them. I was never into the BMX craze and my Peugeot road bike would be parked up out of harms way, whilst i watced the crazy stunts going on. They also used to hold dares of who could jump off the highest wall. The retaining wall was about 200 metres long with the field behind 
, dropping away from around 3 ft to around 20ft. One of my mates thought it a great idea to borrow his mums Raleigh Twenty and join in the (as we called them "drop offs")
The kids with the there Raleigh Burners and Ammacos were soon flying off the edge of the wall upto around 5ft high as well as my mate on his mums Raleigh Twenty. With all the egging on going on, only the brave ventured further along going to around 6/7ft in hight.
That also included my mate on his mum's shopping bike, until the poor thing finally gave up with the frame snapping. We didn't see much if him for the rest of the School holidays funnily enough. From all accounts he got a good hiding and was grounded for wrecking his mums bike.😭


----------



## Survivor Bikes (26 Jun 2020)

johnnyb47 said:


> Years ago back in the 80s when BMX bikes were all the rage i used to watch my mates doing stupid things on them. I was never into the BMX craze and my Peugeot road bike would be parked up out of harms way, whilst i watced the crazy stunts going on. They also used to hold dares of who could jump off the highest wall. The retaining wall was about 200 metres long with the field behind
> , dropping away from around 3 ft to around 20ft. One of my mates thought it a great idea to borrow his mums Raleigh Twenty and join in the (as we called them "drop offs")
> The kids with the there Raleigh Burners and Ammacos were soon flying off the edge of the wall upto around 5ft high as well as my mate on his mums Raleigh Twenty. With all the egging on going on, only the brave ventured further along going to around 6/7ft in hight.
> That also included my mate on his mum's shopping bike, until the poor thing finally gave up with the frame snapping. We didn't see much if him for the rest of the School holidays funnily enough. From all accounts he got a good hiding and was grounded for wrecking his mums bike.😭


Love that memory, thanks. It reminds me of all the BMXing and MTBing we used to do in Northumberland in the 1970s; long before any of us had even heard of MTBs or BMX.. We did it on racers! (and occasionally our mums' shopper bikes).


----------



## Survivor Bikes (26 Jun 2020)

Chris S said:


> I didn't know they used 1/4 inch ball bearings, the same as a bottom bracket. If you've got a scrap hub then you can use them from it in an emergency.


Yeah, the 1/4” balls are for the port and starboard axle bearings.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (27 Jun 2020)

Front wheel with colour-keyed rim now built and initially trued. Just awaiting rubber.





I’ll do the rear wheel tomorrow


----------



## Survivor Bikes (28 Jun 2020)

REAR WHEEL UPDATE: from the Survivor Bikes spokesman... “Uh, we have no spokes, man”.

Unfortunately, the lovely new spokes didn’t arrive yesterday, so the rear wheel will have to wait a wee bit longer. In the mean time, I’ve been raking through the boneyard (at a secret location in deepest darkest Southampton); and I’ve come across this little European foursome...
















They’re all pretty much badge-engineered variants of the same U-Frame bike, which were produced in their millions, under numerous brands. I’m going to do a bit of research on them though, just in case any of them have some significant heritage. I don’t want to restomod something of historic value, when I could instead do a faithful restoration.

Does anyone know much about any of these marques?


----------



## Survivor Bikes (28 Jun 2020)

Also, I’ve got some exciting side projects coming up, featuring vintage bicycle lighting .


----------



## FrankCrank (29 Jun 2020)

Can't help with identifying any of those marques, but as you say, millions produced under so many badges, would be surprised if any were rare and of historic interest. If you had the Raleigh Twenty that George Best sat on, just as they were being launched and promoted, I could imagine that being worth something, but then there's all the provenance stuff to think about. My personal approach with any of these small wheeled bikes would be to mod them and turn into something usable, rather than create something too precious to use on a regular basis. Others will choose a different path, and nowt wrong with that


----------



## Survivor Bikes (29 Jun 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Can't help with identifying any of those marques, but as you say, millions produced under so many badges, would be surprised if any were rare and of historic interest. If you had the Raleigh Twenty that George Best sat on, just as they were being launched and promoted, I could imagine that being worth something, but then there's all the provenance stuff to think about. My personal approach with any of these small wheeled bikes would be to mod them and turn into something usable, rather than create something too precious to use on a regular basis. Others will choose a different path, and nowt wrong with that


Wise words @FrankCrank. I like the head badge design of the ‘Luxus Sport 80’ variant. It could almost be the basis of a restomod design theme; we’ll see.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (1 Jul 2020)

Ok, the spokesman tells me that the spokes are STILL outstanding .

Never mind, it’s giving me a chance to do an inventory, of bikes, parts, consumables and accessories.

Speaking of accessories, here’s a collection of period correct battery lighting. Some are NOS, and some are ripe for a restoration


----------



## Gunk (1 Jul 2020)

I like those plastic Pifcos they look a bit Soviet!


----------



## dave r (1 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Ok, the spokesman tells me that the spokes are STILL outstanding .
> 
> Never mind, it’s giving me a chance to do an inventory, of bikes, parts, consumables and accessories.
> 
> ...



Struth, theres a blast from the past, most of the lights in the picture I've had at sometime or another.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (1 Jul 2020)

These things are brilliant; especially coupled with a replacement Cree diode bulb.






Survivor Bikes said:


> Ok, the spokesman tells me that the spokes are STILL outstanding .
> 
> Never mind, it’s giving me a chance to do an inventory, of bikes, parts, consumables and accessories.
> 
> ...





Gunk said:


> I like those plastic Pifcos they look a bit Soviet!


Yeah, they’re very obtrusive, but in a good way. I’ve got a couple of front ones, which are a bit rough, but by swapping around the bezels and lenses, I’ll be able create two decent looking sets.

I’ve got a few eastern bloc dynamo sets in the boneyard, but they’re not particularly inspiring design wise.

I think those Ever Ready metal ones will stand up to a gentle blasting and a bit of powder coat. I just need grind off a few all rivet heads to get them dismantled.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (1 Jul 2020)

I had to fix a typo there! (gentle blasting... not genital blasting ).


----------



## Nigelnightmare (1 Jul 2020)

I was going to say "that would be a sight to see", But I resisted it.

On a more serious note, you must document the sand blasting & powder coating of the lamps for us.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (1 Jul 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> I was going to say "that would be a sight to see", But I resisted it.
> 
> On a more serious note, you must document the sand blasting & powder coating of the lamps for us.


Will do !


----------



## Survivor Bikes (2 Jul 2020)

The spokesman says, "We've got the spokes, man!" But unfortunately we didn't get them until clocking off time; and tomorrow I've got a lengthy appointment in Dorset. Never mind, this build will get done. One day.

In the mean time, here's a sneaky peek at my first go at dismantling one of those old metal Ever Ready lamps. It involves cutting off one shaft retainer, and grinding the heads of three small rivets.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (2 Jul 2020)

Here's Halfords' lighting options in 1958.




5s 7d for an Ever Ready front lamp in 1958, equates to £6.59 in todays money. Pretty good value really.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (3 Jul 2020)

Managed to get an hour in after my appointment. Both wheels done, at long last


----------



## Survivor Bikes (6 Jul 2020)

This little bike saw a lot of service, judging by the state of the original pedals


----------



## Survivor Bikes (6 Jul 2020)

Inching towards the completion of this project..


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Jul 2020)

We also snapped a Raleigh Shopper/Stowaway/Twenty bike by putting enormous handlebars on and using it as a BMX. Lasted...er...days.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (7 Jul 2020)

Sometimes, you just have to let old fasteners go to that big nut and screw box in the sky...


----------



## Gunk (7 Jul 2020)

I agree, it’s unrealistic to expect everything to be refurbished


----------



## Survivor Bikes (8 Jul 2020)

Evening team. Tomorrow, all going to plan, I shall have a finished project to show you. Just need to create some vinyl decals tonight.


----------



## CharlesF (8 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Evening team. Tomorrow, all going to plan, I shall have a finished project to show you. Just need to create some vinyl decals tonight.


Antici.......................pation is killing me


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Hello people. I still have to restore and refit a heron head badge; but, in every other respect... finished.




























Test ridden by the government authorised truant.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Before.




After.




I’m currently trialing some advanced prosthetics with powered ankles, exciting; hence all the time away from the workshop, for appointments.

As a result the next project will be on a slightly smaller scale. Look out for a new tutorial thread regarding restomodification of vintage bicycle lighting.

Thanks again to everyone for their feedback and positivity. Take care, and keep riding on.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jul 2020)

Great job, love it!


----------



## CharlesF (9 Jul 2020)

Superb! Definitely better than new.


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## FrankCrank (9 Jul 2020)

Stunning results there


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jul 2020)

Wonderful job!


----------



## Cambram (9 Jul 2020)

Really interesting restoration/rebuild. Enjoyed the humour. Good luck with the ankle contraption.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2020)

Stunning job, bringing an old bike back to be loved and ridden again.
Well done


----------



## Dwn (9 Jul 2020)

That's genuinely amazing; what skill!


----------



## Drago (9 Jul 2020)

It looks sensational. That's be a great write up in the CUK magazine.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2020)

Nice job


----------



## Javabob (9 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> The Chipper was the Chopper's little brother, my brother had one for Christmas, I had a Grifter
> 
> View attachment 532140


My 1st bike, in blue. Wish I still had it!


----------



## Javabob (9 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> These things are brilliant; especially coupled with a replacement Cree diode bulb.
> View attachment 533555
> 
> 
> ...


@Survivor Bikes are theses old style battery case designed to take modern batteries?


----------



## Javabob (9 Jul 2020)

That’s an amazing job. If you’re ever in Dorset on a Wednesday a few of us have a weekly cruise along the seafront (very slowly 😂) you’d be more than welcome


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Javabob said:


> @Survivor Bikes are theses old style battery case designed to take modern batteries?


Hi there. Yes, exactly that. They‘re made primarily for vintage flashlight enthusiasts (which is a thing!), and they’re great for reviving these old bike lamps.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> It looks sensational. That's be a great write up in the CUK magazine.


Aw cheers Drago, you leg-end 😊


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Cambram said:


> Really interesting restoration/rebuild. Enjoyed the humour. Good luck with the ankle contraption.


Thanks @Cambram, I’m glad somebody likes my lame jokes!


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Javabob said:


> That’s an amazing job. If you’re ever in Dorset on a Wednesday a few of us have a weekly cruise along the seafront (very slowly 😂) you’d be more than welcome


Well thanks very much, I’ll bear it in mind neighbour 😊


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Stunning job, bringing an old bike back to be loved and ridden again.
> Well done


Evening @Mrs M. I agree; a lot of coal and coke went into making that steel 40 years ago, and there’s no reason it can’t survive for at least another 40 years 👍


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Javabob said:


> My 1st bike, in blue. Wish I still had it!


I’ll keep my eyes open... you never know 🙂


----------



## Survivor Bikes (9 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> That's genuinely amazing; what skill!


Thanks, I love giving these little bikes a new lease of life.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Jul 2020)

SB, superb job matey, simply brilliant.


----------



## roley poley (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## AndyRM (12 Jul 2020)

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (12 Jul 2020)

AndyRM said:


> That is absolutely stunning.


Thanks @AndyRM, I’m restoring some vintage bicycle lamps next; then I’m going to do either a quite radical R20, or a Dawes Kingpin. I’ve also go some little German folders lined up... Best Buy some metric tools!


----------



## FrankCrank (13 Jul 2020)

Survivor Bikes said:


> Thanks @AndyRM, I’m restoring some vintage bicycle lamps next; then I’m going to do either a quite radical R20, or a Dawes Kingpin. I’ve also go some little German folders lined up... Best Buy some metric tools!


My vote is for an R20


----------



## Nigelnightmare (26 Jul 2020)

benb said:


> This is amazing.
> It makes me want to get my frame repainted!



It's a pity that he's in Hampshire and I'm in Scotland or I'd be pestering him to do mine.
Brilliant job on the 'Powder coating' & everything else too.


----------



## Survivor Bikes (26 Jul 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> It's a pity that he's in Hampshire and I'm in Scotland or I'd be pestering him to do mine.
> Brilliant job on the 'Powder coating' & everything else too.


Thanks @Nigelnightmare. Funnily enough, in the next six months, I’m planning to relocate my family and my workshop much nearer to my native Northumberland. So you never know...


----------

